# Friday's bike ride



## Larry Lyons (Oct 9, 2017)

I went to the liquor store friday afternoon on my bicycle, bought a bottle of crown royal and put it in the bicycle basket.

As i was about to leave, i thought to myself that if i fell off the bicycle, the bottle would probably break. 

So i drank all the bottle of crown royal before i cycled home. 

It turned out to be a very good decision, because i fell off my bicycle seven times on the way home.


----------

